# Trading Education in Mackay QLD



## slimpig (17 April 2013)

Hey guys, I have recently found some spare time on my hands and would like to learn about Trading etc.

Are there any members from Mackay QLD that would be willing to do a bit of 1-on-1 '_Training_' with me?

If so, please PM me!


----------



## MONEYKING (26 November 2013)

slimpig said:


> Hey guys, I have recently found some spare time on my hands and would like to learn about Trading etc.
> 
> Are there any members from Mackay QLD that would be willing to do a bit of 1-on-1 '_Training_' with me?
> 
> If so, please PM me!




Hi my name is Jake I live in Mackay I am trading futures but if you want to get into trading you are welcome to give me a ring on 0414xxxxxx.


----------



## Joules MM1 (26 November 2013)

MONEYKING said:


> Hi my name is Jake I live in Mackay I am trading futures but if you want to get into trading you are welcome to give me a ring on 0414xxxxxx.




oi vay....n ward av we goad here den, eh ?

tag team wrangling? 

is it  in a can

is it rous:sheep:t em up time 

is it who's the best :bayer: time

:dunno:


----------



## Joules MM1 (26 November 2013)

slimpig said:


> Hey guys, I have recently found some spare time on my hands and would like to learn about Trading etc.
> 
> Are there any members from Mackay QLD that would be willing to do a bit of 1-on-1 '_Training_' with me?
> 
> If so, please PM me!




i understand Joe is happy to vet on behalf any verifiable accounts/records of trade activity 

you can only ask


----------



## MONEYKING (26 November 2013)

Joules MM1 said:


> oi vay....n ward av we goad here den, eh ?
> 
> tag team wrangling?
> 
> ...




Funny I don't know how you got to reply to this.


----------



## CanOz (26 November 2013)

If someone volunteers to teach someone for free, then that's fine. Once a fee is required, that's SPAM, so then a track record must be produced, ideally an audited statement. 

Likely a license to operate as well, approved by ASIC.


----------



## MONEYKING (26 November 2013)

CanOz said:


> If someone volunteers to teach someone for free, then that's fine. Once a fee is required, that's SPAM, so then a track record must be produced, ideally an audited statement.
> 
> Likely a license to operate as well, approved by ASIC.




I live in Mackay I don't know any traders here this guy ask if anybody lives in Mackay that could show him about the stock market I said he is welcome to come and see what I am doing.


----------



## CanOz (26 November 2013)

MONEYKING said:


> I live in Mackay I don't know any traders here this guy ask if anybody lives in Mackay that could show him about the stock market I said he is welcome to come and see what I am doing.




That's fine, they can contact you by PM and you can make arrangements to show them what you are doing. I think that very noble of you and as long as there is no charge we should have no issues with this.

Otherwise, there is a problem.


----------



## MONEYKING (26 November 2013)

CanOz said:


> That's fine, they can contact you by PM and you can make arrangements to show them what you are doing. I think that very noble of you and as long as there is no charge we should have no issues with this.
> 
> Otherwise, there is a problem.




Thanks


----------

